# Hello All from a new member.



## baz williams (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi all myself and my wife and 2 dogs are about to start touring around Europe hopefully in June. We have done some homework but still have lots of questions. When is it appropriate to start asking?

Thanks


----------



## Robmac (Jan 18, 2022)

As soon as you like Baz.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## r4dent (Jan 18, 2022)

"When is it appropriate to start asking?"  .... Yesterday.

But get out while you can,   they're all mad in the group  

.... except me

...... and I'm questionable.

Welcome.


----------



## barryd (Jan 18, 2022)

Welcome to the forum. Loads of experienced Europe travellers on here so ask away.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2022)

Welcome from Co Antrim Norn Iron.


----------



## Wully (Jan 18, 2022)

Welcome to the forum enjoy.


----------



## NeilyG (Jan 18, 2022)

Welcome. No trick questions, mind - you don‘t want to make me look an idiot.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi, welcome,


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 18, 2022)

Welcome aboard Baz


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi and welcome along to the group


----------



## jeanette (Feb 11, 2022)

jannieka said:


> Hi Everyone. I am new at this place. Its my first post here.


Hi and welcome


----------



## Robmac (Feb 12, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from not so sunny Bedfordshire.


----------

